# New Forums



## Erestor Arcamen

Hi!

Valandil suggested that we create a forum for Beren & Lúthien and for The Fall of Gondolin. Both of these forums have been created in "The Works of J.R.R. Tolkien." 



I went through the "Other Works by J.R.R. Tolkien" to move the threads I found find, to these new forums. If I missed any, feel free to pm me or comment their links here and I'll move them to the appropriate location. 

Let me know if you have any questions or concerns!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How about one for Unfinished Tales? 

Or would that be a forum too far?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> How about one for Unfinished Tales?
> 
> Or would that be a forum too far?



Shhhhh!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, it does seem to be lost in a kind of limbo between the Silmarillion and HOME.

And we do get quite a bit of discussion about it -- albeit much is on non-UT threads.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'll work on it. Also, I just noticed I highlighted Children of Hurin and Beren/Luthien instead of Fall of Gondolin in my screenshot above lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It appears on the forum lists, so that's the important thing.

I don't know how much activity would appear on a dedicated UT forum, as it seems to be cited more as backup info for other discussions, but there are some complex texts in that book; I'm thinking especially of the evolving story of Galadriel and Celeborn. A separate forum might generate more discussion.

Or not.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well I pm'd the admin to see if we can get it, just so it's there. I think it'll be nice to have it for specific discussion on Unfinished Tales


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Right under "The Silmarillion" would be good.

At least as an experiment.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I asked them to put it in under "The Fall of Gondolin" and above Other Works as it's own. We'll see how much is posted there. If you see threads dedicated to it that need moved, you can pm me the links and I'll move em!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And there it is.

Thanks!


----------



## Valandil

Thank you! Now I'll have to read them, so I can discuss them!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I live to serve


----------

